# [Howto] Rechercher des infos

## scout

Pourquoi je ne pose quasiment jamais de questions sur les forums ? Pas parceque je suis plus intelligent (en fait si  :Mr. Green: ) mais tout simplement parceque je sais bien rechercher des informations (ou autrement dis, j'en ai marre qu'on pose des questions débiles sur le forum)

Lorsque je veux utiliser un nouveau logiciel

Le logiciel est un petit outil

Je regarde à la fin de l'emerge les fichiers qui ont été installés, ou je les liste avec equery files. Les executables sont placés dans /usr/bin, ou /bin,/sbin,/opt ou autres. Il suffit de les lancer sans option ou avec l'option -h pour avoir le listing des otpions. Si le listing est trop succint, on peux regarder la page man.

Si le logiciel utilise des fichiers de configuration, (dont on connais souvent les noms grace à emerge et equery files), il suffit de les éditer ou de regarder la page man qui leur correspond.

Le logiciel est une usine à gaz

Les Howto gentoo en français et même la liste complète

Le wiki gentoo et son homologue français (non officiel)

Le site officiel du projet, dont l'adresse est spécifiée dans l'ebuild

Bien sur les howtos du forum

Un problème à résoudre

Je réfléchis

J'ai pas assez lu la doc donc je la relis

Quelqu'un a forçément eu mon problème donc je viens ici sur les forums et je fais une recherche

Peu de mots clefs

C'est grand ici, mais c'est pas infini non plus, et puis les résultats sont plus ou moins triés par date.

Je recherche souvent avec peu de mots clefs, et je lis en diagonale les titres des posts. En effet, mettre trop de mots clefs pourrait me faire tomber à côté.

Du particulier au général

On recherche d'abord avec des mots clefs très spécifiques

le numéro de ligne d'erreur de emerge

le message d'erreur

puis, si ça marche pas, on en enlève.

Aller sur le forum du projet.

Par exemple si on a un problème fin avec firefox, on peux aller faire une recherche sur les forums mozilla

Aller fouiller dans les archives de la mailing list du projet

Aller dans le bugzilla du projet

Aller dans le bugzilla de gentoo

La recherche Google en dernier recours, et pas en premier recours

Programer

S'abonner à des blogs de gens qui programment pour voir des morceaux de code de la vie de tous les jours.

Bash: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide (syntaxe et exemples)

C/C++

syntaxe et exemples: le cours de Christian Casteyde

Documentation glibc

pages man

Ruby

apprendre, syntaxe et exemples: The Pragmatic Programmer's Guide

et Whys (Poignant) Guide to Rub

Documentation "core"

Documentation "stdlib"

Java

apprendre - Le cours de l'X de 1ere année

documentation sur les classes

Algorithmes

Cours de l'X de 2eme année (graphes, ...)

Google Scolar - permet de mieux rechercher parmi des articles scientifiques

Google Suggest - quand on ne sait pas exactement comment s'appelle le problème qu'on cherche à résoudre

aidez moi à compléter ...

Matériel

Se renseigner sur ce qu'il faut acheter est beaucoup plus simple que de se renseigner pour faire marcher quelquechose qu'on a déja acheté ...

Imprimantes - linuxprinting et le howto gentoo

Noyau

Autres ressources générales

The Linux Documentation Project

Bon je suis fatigué là alors je complèterais plus tard (donc j'ai du faire un tas de fautes d'ortographe/grammaire, merci de les signaler)

Aidez moi à boucher les trous, et donnez moi vos impressions.

Sous licence FDL

----------

## kernelsensei

excellent  :Wink:  !!

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

arg. j'allais demander de l'aide betement sur le forum   :Embarassed:   . maintenant qu'il y a ce topic je vais devoir faire une recherche un peu plus approfondie avant de faire ma demande   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Wouahouw !

Bon, on stickise ça dans la racine ou bien on le met dans [Howto Howto] Liens vers les Howto Français (20/09/2005)

Grave dilemme !  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

moi je propose d'en faire une Annonce, vous en pensez quoi ? 3 annonces et 2 post-its, ca reste lisible non ?

----------

## Saigneur

Ca a de toute façon sa place dans le Howto des howtos. Et sticker ça, ça en fera un de plus.

Je vois pas ça indispensable, vu que la majorité des questions qu'on voit ici sont quand même originales (i-e : le pbme n'a pas déjà été posé 50 fois dans le forum FR).

On vote ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Saigneur

Ou alors concaténer avec [important] Quelles infos donner ?

(parce que devoir scroller avant de trouver les sujets, honnêtement, ça ne me tente pas  :Cool: )

----------

## shingara

Moi je suis d'accord avec l'annonce, mais par contre il faut changer la faute d'orthographe au titre "progamer" en "programmer"

Sinon je voulais savoir si tu avais des blog de programmeur à conseiller, car je suis preneur  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Ca a de toute façon sa place dans le Howto des howtos. Et sticker ça, ça en fera un de plus.
> 
> Je vois pas ça indispensable, vu que la majorité des questions qu'on voit ici sont quand même originales (i-e : le pbme n'a pas déjà été posé 50 fois dans le forum FR).

 

Toi, t'es trop frai sur le forum  :Mr. Green:  y a des tonnes de question reposées sans-cesse par des nouveaux sur le forum qui n'ont pas pris la peine de chercher avant...

A mon sens, le mettre dans les howto le cachera, alors que

1) ce n'est pas vraiment un howto (au sens howto pour un programme, etc...).

2) Les nouveaux ne vont en général pas regarder le post "howto des howtos", pensant en général toujours que leur problème est particulier, donc évidemment, ils se disent que leur réponse n'existe pas encore...

3) C'est plus une méthode a exploiter avant de poser sa question sur le forum, donc ça me semble bien adapté a l'annonce

----------

## Saigneur

> Toi, t'es trop frai sur le forum  :Mr. Green:  y a des tonnes de question reposées sans-cesse par des nouveaux sur le forum qui n'ont pas pris la peine de chercher avant...

Bah j'ai pas bcp de posts mais je lis beaucoup, et comparé à d'autres forums, celui là est très sain de ce côté, je trouve...

> 3) C'est plus une méthode a exploiter avant de poser sa question sur le forum, donc ça me semble bien adapté a l'annonce

Mais est ce que ce sera pour autant plus lu par les newbies ?

C'est de l'éducation.

A mon avis, ce qui va se passer, c'est que le NB va poser sa question, et quelqu'un va gentiment le rediriger vers ce "howto", et ça va l'éduquer. Il va comprendre, reformater son titre (parce qu'il y en aura bien un ou deux qui vont lui sauter dessus à ce sujet  :Wink: ), et ne recommencera plus. Mais les 1ers posts seront toujours identiques : inutiles (parce que la réponse se trouve à 80% de chance dans la 1ere page de "Rechercher") et mal formatés.

----------

## marvin rouge

C'est très bon cette méthodologie, c'est même un peu plus général que Gentoo/Linux.

Il me semble que c'était un peu le but de la FAQ dont on avait discuté ici. Le problème de cette FAQ, c'était d'indiquer (grossièrement) en fonction du problème quelle info donner, et comment faire pour que l'info soit pertinente. En passant, j'ai pas l'impression que cette FAQ soit lue souvent, y'a qu'à voir le nombre de fois ou des fichiers de conf sont balancés dans les posts avec tous les commentaires, ce qui en fait un truc illisible.

Ce que propose scout ici, c'est une méthodologie du "comment chercher l'info". Et AMHA, les deux problématiques se rejoignent: comment chercher l'info pour résoudre mon problème, et le cas échéant poser une question pertinente si je résoud pas mon problème.

Bref !

Je ne pense pas que rajouter un post en "sticky" soit une bonne solution: c'est un peu pénible d'avoir une floppé de posts en haut, et d'atteindre les posts courant en scrollant.

De plus, il ne faut pas se faire d'illusion: le noob qui arrive sur le forum ne lit pas ces posts, et le type qui a un grand nombre de posts au compteur ne va pas les relire non plus. Mais bon, imaginons le noob paumé parce que son kernel lui dit "unable to mount root blah blah blah", il arrive sur le forum, il va pas aller lire la FAQ, ou le Howto Howto ... il pose sa question directement.

Ces posts servent plus de référence pour adoucir le RTFM: un RTFM sec ne sert à rien, par contre indiquer une méthodologie de recherche d'info (la méthodologie de scout) et conjointement une méthodologie de présentation du problème (la FAQ de kernel_sensei) me semble beaucoup plus efficace. Pénible pour les utilisateurs réguliers, il est vrai, de le faire à chaque fois. Mais ça s'appelle l'éducation.

Oula, j'arrete ma prose, je suis contre le sticky par souci de clarté, mais je félicite scout pour son initiative qui va me servir de post de référence pour la méthodologie.

+

EDIT : le temps que je poste, y'a guilc et saigneur qui s'expliquent ... et je confirme l'avis de saigneur (grosso modo)

EDIT bis: histoire de contribuer un peu:

Dans la section "matériel"

Les scanners supportés par Sane

Les portables: compatibilité, howto sur Linux on Laptop (pas forcément très à jour)Last edited by marvin rouge on Thu Oct 13, 2005 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

 :Very Happy:   ben moi suis vraiment ravi de l'initiative... il va servir celui-là... m^ kernel_sensei va devoir incrémenter le script de son post d'acceuil des nb's  :Mr. Green: 

merci scout   :Cool: 

----------

## ghoti

Une constation : plus il y a de posts de type "Annonce" et "Post-it" et moins ils deviennent visibles  :Sad: 

D'un autre côté, le bbcode c'est très bien mais, à la longue, il est un peu un peu fastidieux de devoir répondre au n00b la litanie : va lire le post de kernel_sensei et aussi  le post de yoyo et maintenant le post de scout.

A part taper une fois pour toutes le bbcode dans un fichier à portée de main et faire du copier coller, je n'ai pas trouvé de méthode simple pour répondre à ce problème.

Finalement, ces 3 posts tournent autour d'un seul thème : "comment obtenir de l'information de la manière la plus efficace ?"

Pour concrétiser quelques idées émises par différents participants, j'aurais donc une suggestion : utiliser une approche analogue à celle de  [Howto Howto] Liens vers les Howto Français

C'est-à-dire : 

- Créer un seul post du genre "Annonce:  ** COMMENT OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? **"

- Le titre devrait-être aussi percutant que possible pour attirer inmanquablement l'attention, par exemple et selon les possibilités : rouge-gras-majuscules. On pourrait lui donner un format non "conventionnel" (suppression balise) pour renforcer sa visibilité ...

- le post "global" reprendrait au minimum les liens vers les 3 posts ci-dessus.

- comme pour les HOWTO's, les liens seraient accompagnés d'une description succinte (d'ailleurs, cette description peut d'ores et déjà s'inspirer des premières lignes de chaque post. )

- cependant, le post devrait rester relativement court : il ne faut pas fatiguer le poisson trop vite !  :Wink: 

- on pourrait alors "dé-stickiser" les 3 posts initiaux. de manière à ne plus avoir qu'un seul lien central ...

En pratique, le contenu du post pourrait ressembler à ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> L'observation des principes décrits dans les messages ci-dessous vous donneront le maximum de chances pour résoudre votre problème ... blablabla ...
> 
> Comment se servir du forum !! (Auteur :yoyo)
> 
> Contenu :  l'énoncé des différentes sources d'information mais aussi l'ensemble des règles que la communauté "french" s'est engagée à observer pour maintenir la qualité élevée de ce forum.
> ...

 

----------

## kernelsensei

@ghoti : Vendu !  :Very Happy: 

Faut juste trouver quelqu'un qui va nous organiser les stickies

----------

## boozo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> - Créer un seul post du genre "Annonce:  ** COMMENT OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? **"
> 
> - Le titre devrait-être aussi percutant que possible pour attirer inmanquablement l'attention, par exemple et selon les possibilités : rouge-gras-majuscules. On pourrait lui donner un format non "conventionnel" (suppression balise) pour renforcer sa visibilité ...
> 
> - le post "global" reprendrait au minimum les liens vers les 3 posts ci-dessus.
> ...

 

Rhâaaa... la pertinence des anciens qd m^ ça a du bon   :Very Happy:   en plus, ça rejoins un peu certains des points évoqué dans la récente discussion du split de forum fr  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Faut juste trouver quelqu'un qui va nous organiser les stickies

 

Faut pas être modo pour ça ?  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> en plus, ça rejoins un peu certains des points évoqué dans la récente discussion du split de forum fr 

 

Oui, j'ai hésité à remettre ça sur le tapis mais c'est vrai que tout est lié : on a clairement besoin d'une arborescence mais le tout est de déterminer comment ...

----------

## kernelsensei

concernant les sous-sections, je suis plutot de l'avis de TGL (voir thread mentionné au dessus)

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> concernant les sous-sections, je suis plutot de l'avis de TGL (voir thread mentionné au dessus)

 

Hum, en fait moi aussi ! 

C'est pourquoi je trouvais pas mal la méthode de yuk159 : c'est une simulation d'arborescence  ...

Le défaut c'est que ce n'est pas automatique et que yuk159 n'a pas nécessairement le temps d'aller à la pêche tous les jours.

D'ailleurs, TGL a pris l'initiative récemment de mettre à jour mais il avoue que c'est un sacré boulot !

----------

## boozo

Je m'associe à ta remarque ghoti  :Wink: 

Il semblerait que le point critique soit +/- lié à phpbb (pour partie tout du moins)... ceci dit attendu que les deux autres forums les plus actifs (GE et IT) tentent une incursion vers le split... nous, nous pourrions proposer dans une démarche complémentaire... de tester un autre formalisme (avec implémentation de certaines fonctionnalités de phpbb voire éventuellement en accès restreint) et de comparer les résultats avec ceux qui testent le split en terme de pertinence, d'efficacité, d'agrément et caetera

Qu'en pensez-vous   :Smile:   ?

----------

## anigel

Belle initiative  :Wink: .

J'espère qu'elle sera suivie d'effet   :Confused:  ...

----------

## Trevoke

Dis-donc scout, dis tout de suite que je suis con!

Poussez pas..

----------

## sireyessire

joli scout, mais alors tu devais pas être bien réveillé pour l'eauretaugrafe  :Smile: 

sinon je plussoie dans l'idée de le stickiser, et je suis d'accord avec toi, il y a trop de posts aux sujets et réponses déjà moultes fois traités.

ps: avant que tout le monde s'énerve je sais que ça s'écrit orthographe d'abord  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## shmal

Moi je trouve ça vachement sectaire quand même...

 *Quote:*   

> Un problème à résoudre
> 
>     * Je réfléchis
> 
>     * J'ai pas assez lu la doc donc je la relis

 

1. Ca nous prend pour des cons

2. Il y en a peut-être qui on le temps et le courage de lire ou de rechercher des infos parmis toutes ces sources (et de les comprendre !)  mais tout le monde n'est pas informaticien et l'utilisateur lambda, qui ne sait même pas comment s'appelle son problème, s'énerve vite et a tout le loisir de se "noyer" dans la multitude d'infos sur le net...

Dire "cherchez, c'est écrit dans le manuel !" c'est bien beau mais ça revient à dire que l'école ça ne sert à rien, il suffit de lire les manuels scolaires...

----------

## sireyessire

 *shmal wrote:*   

> Moi je trouve ça vachement sectaire quand même...
> 
> 1. Ca nous prend pour des cons
> 
> 2. Il y en a peut-être qui on le temps et le courage de lire ou de rechercher des infos parmis toutes ces sources (et de les comprendre !)  mais tout le monde n'est pas informaticien et l'utilisateur lambda, qui ne sait même pas comment s'appelle son problème, s'énerve vite et a tout le loisir de se "noyer" dans la multitude d'infos sur le net...
> ...

 

et demander toujours la même chose comment on compile un kernel? pourquoi ça compile pas? tu peux me résoudre mon problème et plus vite que ça parce que j'ai pas le temps de m'y intéresser et de toute façon ça me fait chier et en plus tu es là pour ça! 

tout ça c'est pas nous prendre pour des cons?

faut pas déconner mais bon il y doit y avoir une grosse partie des nouveaux posts qui se soldent en de la redite, du renvoi vers un post précédent tout ça parce que les gens ont pas fait d'efforts. Il faut pas oublier que les gens qui répondent ici ne sont pas un support professionnel, qu'ils sont pas payés pour et qu'ils faut arrêter de croire que c'est un service auquel on a droit.

Si tu veux rien comprendre à ce que fait ton ordi, la gentoo n'est pas le choix le plus logique, pourquoi pas allez vers une distribution plus grand public comme (k)ubuntu, mandriva, fedora et autres. 

Je pense que si tu as une gentoo c'est que soit tu l'as installé et que tu émets le désir d'apprendre quelque chose, donc il est normal que tu cherches un peu par toi même; soit que tu as un administrateur au taquet et alors va le voir. En plus c'est tellement plus gratifiant de résoudre un problème par soi-même que de faire ouin F1 F1 F1 et paf la commande sortie d'ailleurs que tu oublieras aussitôt et que tu redemanderas dans 2 jours.

----------

## ghoti

 *shmal wrote:*   

> Moi je trouve ça vachement sectaire quand même...
> 
>  *Quote:*   Un problème à résoudre
> 
>     * Je réfléchis
> ...

 

En cas de prob, il faut rester humble et admettre qu'on n'a pas tout compris du premier coup. 

C'est comme les e-mails que tu envoies à ton chef quand il t'em...de : écris-les aujourd'hui mais envoie-les demain !  :Wink: 

Et puis, on est toujours le con de quelqu'un, alors la notion est relative ...

Le style de scout est en effet assez libre mais c'est ce qui marche à l'heure actuelle : pour se faire entendre, il faut taper fort !

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Il y en a peut-être qui on le temps et le courage de lire ou de rechercher des infos parmis toutes ces sources (et de les comprendre !)  mais tout le monde n'est pas informaticien et l'utilisateur lambda, qui ne sait même pas comment s'appelle son problème, s'énerve vite et a tout le loisir de se "noyer" dans la multitude d'infos sur le net...

 

Gentoo n'est pas la seule distribution. Elle a ses caractéristiques propres, qui s'adressent en effet à ceux qui recherchent "l'émotion informatique".

Si on n'a pas le temps ni le courage, il y a de très bon crus à la porte d'à côté et qui évfitent le cassage de tête : knoppix, ubuntu, suse... (non : pas mandriva !  :Twisted Evil:  )

C'est peut-être sectaire, comme tu dis, mais tu touveras le même phénomène sur les autres distribs.

Note que ce sentiment a poussé certains "utilisateurs lambda" à créer leur propre système d'exploitation : le petit con d'étudiant qui en avait raz la casquette des prétentions du docte professeur (non, je ne citerai pas de nom !)

 *Quote:*   

> Dire "cherchez, c'est écrit dans le manuel !" c'est bien beau mais ça revient à dire que l'école ça ne sert à rien, il suffit de lire les manuels scolaires...

 

On n'a pas dit "RTFM" ! On cherche à donner un maximum d'astuces ! 

Mais les astuces sont aussi nombreuses que le tempérament des intervenants.

Dans un forum, on y prend ce qu'on veut ou ce qu'on peut. Ce n'est ni une hotline, ni un hôpital

On peut tenter d'imposer son point de vue de toutes forces mais alors il ne faut pas se plaindre des retours de bâton !  :Wink: l

----------

## shmal

Je suis d'accord avec toi, il faut faire un minimum d'effort. Je trouvais le ton trop sec, c'est tout.

Je pense qu'on peut trouver un juste milieu dans tout cela...

----------

## scout

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> En cas de prob, il faut rester humble et admettre qu'on n'a pas tout compris du premier coup. 
> 
> C'est comme les e-mails que tu envoies à ton chef quand il t'em...de : écris-les aujourd'hui mais envoie-les demain ! 
> 
> Et puis, on est toujours le con de quelqu'un, alors la notion est relative ...
> ...

 

En fait j'étais énervé par un post du forum ou visiblement la personne était infoutue de lire la doc, d'ou les remarques un peu brutes de décoffrage, et la nuit précédente je n'avais dormi que 5 heures ... ce qui aide aussi à expliquer les fautes d'ortographe.

Je vais adoucir tout ça, et peux être élargir à "Comment ne pas poster sur le forum"  :Wink: 

bon sinon pour les autres méthodologies/liens, je suis preneur

PS: même si c'est mon propre post, je suis contre la stickisation stricte et je suis pour le regroupement proposé par ghoti

----------

## Trevoke

"Dire "cherchez, c'est écrit dans le manuel !" c'est bien beau mais ça revient à dire que l'école ça ne sert à rien, il suffit de lire les manuels scolaires..."

ben oui. Il suffit de savoir apprendre et ensuite, d'avoir envie d'apprendre  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Beau boulot Scout... Comme quoi, sur un coup de tête, on peut faire un truc sympa.

Sinon, je soutiens la proposition de ghoti... De toutes manières, ça ne changera rien à ce qui ne lisent jamais les annonces, et ça éclaircira pour ceux qui prennent le temps de lire...

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Il suffit de savoir apprendre et ensuite, d'avoir envie d'apprendre 

 

Merci Trevoke : ta perche me permet de ressortir un gros bateau :

"Donne un poisson à un homme, il mangera aujourd'hui, apprend lui à pêcher, il mangera toute sa vie". (Mao)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> "Dire "cherchez, c'est écrit dans le manuel !" c'est bien beau mais ça revient à dire que l'école ça ne sert à rien, il suffit de lire les manuels scolaires..."
> 
> ben oui. Il suffit de savoir apprendre et ensuite, d'avoir envie d'apprendre 

 

effectivement  :Wink:  c'est la methode que j'ai apliquée durant toute ma periode college/lycée  :Razz: 

EDIT:

@ghoti : excellent  :Wink: 

----------

## scout

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> "Dire "cherchez, c'est écrit dans le manuel !" c'est bien beau mais ça revient à dire que l'école ça ne sert à rien, il suffit de lire les manuels scolaires..."
> 
> ben oui. Il suffit de savoir apprendre et ensuite, d'avoir envie d'apprendre 

 

il faut bien aller à l'école pour apprendre à lire, après on peux lire les manuels scolaires chez soi  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

D'ailleurs, dans une langue que je connais (je sais plus laquelle), et je l'ai deja dit ailleurs ici, on peut mener un cheval a la riviere, mais on ne peut pas le faire boire.

----------

## Enlight

Moi j'approuve totalement ce poste, je pense que scout a toute légimité pour tenir ce propos, et que si on veut être une communauté vivable, quelques rappels de savoir vivre sont parfois nécéssaires.

Il m'arrive de pécher par flemme, mais bien que n'ayant rien d'un informaticien jetrouve que beaucoup de docs, y compris les manpages (excepté man samba et quelques autres) sont somme toute très accessibles. Bref je ne vois rien de choquant dans ce post.

Sinon en ce qui concerne l'apprentissage, je dirais que le plus grand pas en avant de mes années étudiantes fut la décisison de ne plus suivre les cours... après tout le prof utilise bien un manuel, autant prendre l'info à la source!

@ Trevoke, ton expression me dit quelquechose, ça doit être français.

----------

## Ey

 *shmal wrote:*   

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, il faut faire un minimum d'effort. Je trouvais le ton trop sec, c'est tout.
> 
> Je pense qu'on peut trouver un juste milieu dans tout cela...

 

En fait c'est déjà un juste milieu, parce que ce que scout, moi et probablement d'autre sur ce forum pense mais n'a pas dit c'est RTFM. En fait aider des gens qui ne se donnent pas le mal de chercher c'est assez énervant et même si les gens ont de bonne raison de pas trouver (ne pas savoir quoi chercher par exemple) ça demande beaucoup de patience de ne pas s'énerver.

----------

## kopp

Je suis d'accord que certaines pages de man sont totalement insupportables : la dernière qui m'a le plus marqué, c'est celle de Fvwm... y en a tellement que ça rebute !

Sinon, pour les résultats pas du tout évidents, je suis d'accord que, sans aide, c'est parfois impossible. Mais parfois il y a des choses où il ne faut pas pousser... Enfin, je suis loin d'être tout blanc donc je m'arreterai là, sinon ça va tourner en auto-chambrage  :Smile: 

[off]Sinon pour l'enseignement, je me dis aussi parfois dans certains amphis, voir cours, que j'aurais mieux à faire d'aller à la BU avec un bouquin que de perdre mon temps là. C'est impressionant comment certains profs d'école d'ingé sont incompétents... quand on sort de taupe, ça fait un choc! [/off]

edit : typo et orthographe... je remarque aussi que je dis que je ne sais combien de fois "je suis d'accord" et "parfois"  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Une constation : plus il y a de posts de type "Annonce" et "Post-it" et moins ils deviennent visibles 
> 
> D'un autre côté, le bbcode c'est très bien mais, à la longue, il est un peu un peu fastidieux de devoir répondre au n00b la litanie : va lire le post de kernel_sensei et aussi  le post de yoyo et maintenant le post de scout.
> 
> A part taper une fois pour toutes le bbcode dans un fichier à portée de main et faire du copier coller, je n'ai pas trouvé de méthode simple pour répondre à ce problème.
> ...

 

Bon, je remets l'idée sur la table, est-ce que quelqu'un a encore des propositions a faire ? Améliorations, etc. Par exemple un titre super percutant qui va faire que tout le monde lira ce post, le texte qui ira dedans, etc.

----------

## Trevoke

kernel_sensei : je voulais pas polluer ton tout beau poste donc je poste ici... Euh.. Deja, a la fin, ca s'ecrit "discussion" pas "discution" mais c'est pas trop trop grave, hein.   :Evil or Very Mad:  rogntudju.   :Twisted Evil: 

Et puis sinon, voila ce a quoi je pensais, une modification pour les utilisateurs.

On sait bien que chercher est important, et des fois quelqu'un pose une question parce qu'il ne sait pas chercher, donc on cherche pour lui et on trouve..

Si on donnait les mots-cles utilises dans la recherche, ca aiderait un peu, vous ne pensez pas? Les gens apprendraient a penser en mots-cles..

----------

## Poum

Mais qui regarde les HOWTOS Français?

Tous le monde sait bien qu'ils ont 10 ans d'age donc personne ne les regarde.

Haa haaa!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

----------

